# Another great use for Yoshida's



## fourthwind (Jan 8, 2010)

So I didnt get pictures this time, but on my latest bottle of yoshida's was a recipe for making peanut sauce.  I tried it and modified slightly in quantities and type of peanut butter.  I used an all natural chunky peanut butter (no sugar)  2 tablespoons to a 1/2 cup of Yoshida's.  heat on low and stir until mixed well. I used this on my version of Pad Thai.  Rice noodles, Bean sprouts, smoked chicken pieces, and the peanut sauce.  The sauce is awesome and really easy to make thanks to Yoshida's!


----------



## pignit (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll have to give this a try. I've had chicken with peanut sauce at the local chinese buffet and I've always thought I could do it better. It was good but I'm thinkin you could do a lot with it. From now on if you forget the pics you need to submit drawings.


----------



## rivet (Jan 8, 2010)

Man, I had to laugh out loud on that one! That was funny. No offense intended, Fourth....


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL non taken..  I wasn't doing a smoke, just using left overs from my chicken experiments.  Didn't think about the camera until the plate was clean


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2010)

Fourth - when it comes to qview these guys will not cut you any slack so always have the camera ready or be ready for the eventual pain  LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope you did good in art class... LOL


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 8, 2010)

you want a drawing huh..  how about this?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 8, 2010)

ROFL... touche! Another really good thing to do with peanut sauce is to make it a little spicy with some thai pepper sauce and use it on pork ribs. Kinda get a sweet/spicy mix with a little asian flare - very nice change of pace.


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you use it as a finishing sauce, marinade, or basting sauce?  Sounds dang good!


----------

